
The lean startup is not for creating radically new products and markets - sturza
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0024630119301505#bib11
======
jith
This essay points out valid weaknesses in the lean startup approach, but
really loses it's edge when it suggests that "social proofs" \- such as the
ability to hire highly paid talent and/or acquire funding - are better, higher
priority signals of validation. Yes, customer interviews too early on a
"guess" that is barely thought through is not an efficient use of resources.
But trying to hire and raise is a worse alternatives.

~~~
sturza
what would be better validation signals?

------
OnlineCourage
The Lean Startup was never written to help startups, it was written to bolster
Eric Ries's enterprise consulting.

------
roguecoder
VC is a terrible model to fund basic research. "The science might work, and
then we might be able to make it into something useful, and then we might be
able to get paid for that value": most companies that try this spend all their
time on A and then if they get super-lucky they get acquired instead of dying.

VC isn't the solution to America's short-sighted refusal to invest in science
and academia.

------
dreadpiratebob
Interesting but reality isn't that deliberate, reasoned, or scientific....

~~~
sturza
Can you be more specific? I'm trying to better understand this approach.

